# Favorite frame clear tape/protection?



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My carbon frame already has some pretty serious downtube protection and drive side chainstay protection as seen in pictures. But I think I would like to get a little more protection the non driveside as well as seat stays. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/Precut-Protective-Protection-Clear-Transparent/dp/B00ICI6FQU

?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a roll of something I found at the auto parts store. Underneath my downtube, I've even got a piece of thick clear vinyl tubing that I split and zip tied on, because my frame came with exactly zero downtube protection. I have clear tape underneath it, and extending further up the DT than the tubing covers.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been going with Crankskins for years. Great outfit.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I was considering this&#8230;&#8230;.Amazon.com: Allstar Performance ALL14275 Clear 2" x 30' Surface Guard Tape: Automotive

Thoughts????


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Invisiframe ftw


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

+1 Crankskins. good product, good company. they make the right stuff for the job.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been using "helicopter tape" for about 3 years now. Still have about half of the roll left. I have used it on 5 bikes. Very tough stuff.

Amazon.com: ISC Helicopter-OG Surface Guard Tape (8 mil Outdoor Grade): 1 in. x 30 ft. (Transparent): Automotive


----------



## CannonDale_Ripper (Sep 30, 2014)

I stopped at the clear bra place for autos and got some trash peices from them. Custom cut them to my liking, don't even know they are there. and Free


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

3M 8 mil vinyl. You can get it in many different widths and lengths on ebaY. Been using it for years. Soapy water sprayed on allows you to slide it around in place. Activates the adhesive when sprayed with alcohol/water mix. All the clear adhesive stick-ons I have used eventually yellow and begin to peel. 3M will not. Requires a heat gun to get it off and comes of clean. Just did a bunch of potential wear areas on my new SJ carbon frame. It looks cool.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> I've been going with Crankskins for years. Great outfit.


I would have to agree with you. The stuff takes a beating.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just bought a roll on eBay for under $6. Its made to protect the door handle recess and door sills on cars.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I just ride it hard with what came on it (Trek Fuel EX8) which is some decent guarding. If I manage to destroy that, I will use it as grounds with the wife to buy a new rig! 

"Well you know hun, safety is the #1 concern here, I think I should really just get a whole new bike." 

Just like that, new bike. Wife approved.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

moefosho said:


> My carbon frame already has some pretty serious downtube protection and drive side chainstay protection as seen in pictures. But I think I would like to get a little more protection the non driveside as well as seat stays.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


I use helicopter tape from Amazon


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Used innertube on the drive side chain stay. Black is the new clear.


----------



## piagetblix (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone found protective tape for matte frames that they like? I found lamin-x and Rhino tape online. Any opinions?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

InvisiFrame works great and comes pre-cut. The down side to InvisiFrame is the cost.

Personally, I buy helicopter tape by the roll. Amazon has Racer's Tape and the actual 3M products available. 3M is a little pricier. Several thicknesses are available and while it's not inexpensive, it will do many frames. The down side is having to cut your own pieces to fit. There's a little learning curve to that, but you'll get the feel pretty quickly. I prefer the 8 mil tape for those areas with multiple or compound curves and the 12 or 14 mil for downtubes and areas subject to more abrasion and potential damage.

I have seen others with the matte tape, but I'm not sure of the origin.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone tried window insulation tape? does it stick to the frame? Its pretty cheap. My bike has a glossy clear coat and it gets scratched from the stupidest things like shoes grazing the top tube as I get on/off it. I would like to protect the frame from surface scratches and helicopter tape is way too expensive. Just something as thick as a phone screen protector would be fine.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been using the 3m Scotchguard 8 mil for years and just finished practically coating my brand new Karate Monkey frame the other night. It's certainly much easier to do as a bare and new frame. I don't mind cutting the unique shapes at all. It assures good coverage where you really need it. On this latest KM project, I used a new 3m "pro" version which is a self healing variety and is purported to have a better gloss finish.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> Anyone tried window insulation tape? does it stick to the frame? Its pretty cheap.


Insulation tape? I'm not sure what this is, or what you are referring to.

Helicopter tape is a polyurethane vinyl tape that you can press your finger nail into. It helps absorb the impact.


----------



## piagetblix (Jul 21, 2014)

*Matte specific*

I have some of the 3m tape and it works well. But as my frame is matte and the matte tape is harder to find, I was wondering what peoples expereicences were with some the matt options like, Rhino tape and lamin-x.

cheers,



Cleared2land said:


> InvisiFrame works great and comes pre-cut. The down side to InvisiFrame is the cost.
> 
> Personally, I buy helicopter tape by the roll. Amazon has Racer's Tape and the actual 3M products available. 3M is a little pricier. Several thicknesses are available and while it's not inexpensive, it will do many frames. The down side is having to cut your own pieces to fit. There's a little learning curve to that, but you'll get the feel pretty quickly. I prefer the 8 mil tape for those areas with multiple or compound curves and the 12 or 14 mil for downtubes and areas subject to more abrasion and potential damage.
> 
> I have seen others with the matte tape, but I'm not sure of the origin.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Insulation tape? I'm not sure what this is, or what you are referring to.
> 
> Helicopter tape is a polyurethane vinyl tape that you can press your finger nail into. It helps absorb the impact.


its polyethylene tape that looks like helicopter tape but a fraction of the cost https://www.amazon.com/MD-04630-100...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SZ292CW7J37XM0ZXV1VA


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I know exactly what this is. It's polyethylene, not polyurethane tape. It's more like heavy duty packaging tape. It might help with scratches, but it will not offer the same level of rock protection that a much thicker, more resilient helicopter type of tape will.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

Another vote for ISC Racer tape. I also looked into the pre-made offerings from Frameskin and Invisiframe but just couldn't warrant the cost. 

I initially started using ISC Racer tape on my '08 Mojo back when no one was using this stuff or at least when it wasn't as popular. One of the managers at ISC (or he may even be the owner) contacted me because they didn't know bikers were using this stuff. He even took at ads in Mountain Bike Action to draw more users...whole new market for them. 

In any event, the prefab kits are going to be less of a headache to apply but if you don't mind the labor involved...maybe you're into crafts like that or if you don't care to have an exact fit (i'm in this camp) then go with the rolls...


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

These various protective coverings can be removed without damage to the paint or carbon, correct?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Correct. Low heat carefully distributed from a heat gun or a hair dryer will aid in peeling them off in one piece.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree that a low would prolly facilitate and make removal easier, but I have removed it without the use of heat easy enough. Remember that these films/tapes are originally designed for application to painted surfaces and they are designed to be removed without damage to those surfaces they are being applied to.

I have used a hair drier and hot water for application where the film/tape was being applied to a series of complex/compound curves.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried the SHELTER tape? Same or different than 3M tape?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what exactly what Shelter tape actually is, but I think it's a very thick type of Polyurethane tape, but I don't think it's actually polyurethane. It sounds like good stuff from what I've heard about it. I've seen it online and on Jenson USA. Not inexpensive either.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Timely thread revival! I just bought a 6"x48" roll of 8mil 3M vinyl to protect my my new JabberWocky. 
I'll admit, I've been staring down the roll for about a week now and I'm still not sure I know how to tackle the installation without messing it up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a start...

Take blue painters tape or some other type of easy peel painters tape and fit and trim it to go where you want the protection tape to go. 

Peel off of your bike once trimmed to fit where you want it to go on the bike. 

Use this as a template to cut the protection tape and apply.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't usually take this extra step as described above, but some find that it makes it easier. I just hold the film up and make a rough cut and trim it to fit. After a short while, you'll get the hang of it.

When you use this process as a template, just make sure you place it on the correct side of the tape that you're cutting or you might end up with a reverse image of what you want


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

None of the pieces on a steel-tubed hardtail, are complex enough to need templates. I'm more concerned I'll get the tape wrinkled and crooked and it'll look like crap on my brand new bike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Follow the directions of application. Wet is your friend.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, your first step is with soapy water sprayed heavily on the decal and the bike allowing you to slide the decal around exactly as you want it. Just keep spraying if you can't get it just right. I use a few drips of Johnson Baby Shampoo because it's highly recommended and leaves no residue. Then comes the 25% alcohol/water spray to activate it. Do one half first and get it stuck, then the next half. Eazy-peazy. Squeegy the bajeezus out of it.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

This
XPEL Protective Films - XPEL

One of the best automotive tapes. Easy to apply, comes in clear and matte, a few thickness options, does not yellow.

I did 5 bikes with it, 4 clear one matte. No one can tell unless you show them where it is. My city bike is alway leaning on and tied to parking meters, tree, fences, you name it. Paint looks new after many years.

Crank skins is thicker but harder to use. Heavier if you intend to cover most of the frame. It also yellows after a few fears, but that only matters on white frames.

xpel also has application gel which I highly recommend over soapy water. It does not foam so you have almost no bubbles to remove. Cuts down a lot of manual work. If you ever seen videos on pros covering cars so quickly it is because they use good gel and squidgies (and because they are pros  )


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Great thread, thanks to everyone for contributing


----------



## Ann13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Me too. Been using Crankskins since they started with their crazy bling stuff I found on ebay!


----------



## Ann13 (Jan 4, 2017)

What about Grips? Looking for something softer that won't get destroyed from sunscreen and sweat!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ CODE RED

Thread hijacking attempt in progress. 

I like Oury grips


----------



## Ann13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^^ CODE RED
> 
> Thread hijacking attempt in progress.
> 
> I like Oury grips


Thanks! They look a lot like the Race Face ones I had. I actually like the Ergons I'm using now-- I like the little "shelf" I can rest my hands out flat on. But, all of the rubber (which makes them soft) tends to break down from sunscreen.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

CrozCountry said:


> This
> XPEL Protective Films - XPEL
> 
> One of the best automotive tapes. Easy to apply, comes in clear and matte, a few thickness options, does not yellow.
> ...


I have two bikes to cover. Which specific XPEL film did you use?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I would likely be using the XPEL Ultimate. A good, all around protective film.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> I would likely be using the XPEL Ultimate. A good, all around protective film.


Great! Now I just need to figure out how to order it without buying a complete car kit.

How much did you need for each frame?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You could consider a roll of helicopter tape. The thinner helicopter tapes are 8 mils and the XPEL Ultimate is slightly thinner at 6 mils.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000O65W9Y/ref=twister_B003YW12G2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

paleh0rse said:


> I have two bikes to cover. Which specific XPEL film did you use?


Extreme and Ultimate, and also the matt a few years ago.

You can buy it by length, they cut the strips to order (by feet) and they have strips in almost any width.

This makes it one of the cheapest around, because you get what you need. The strips are great for tubes, perfect for a bike.

I recommend getting like 30% more length than you think you actually need. It's cheap.

About 6 vs 8 mil, depends on how much you intend to use. If you do a whole bike (all the tubes) it can be half a pound.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Great info, thank you!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

paleh0rse said:


> Great! Now I just need to figure out how to order it without buying a complete car kit.
> 
> How much did you need for each frame?


No car kit, buy strips cut to length:
XPEL bulk strips

Measure the length of the tubes to be covered, measure how wide you need with a piece of paper wrapped around each tube (or measure tape) and take 30% spare in each direction.

Normally seatstays and chainstays are 2.5-3" for carbon FS and less for hardtails.
Bottom tube around 4-5"
Top tube around 3-4"
Seat tube 3"
Head tube 5"+

This is just a rough guestimate, every frame is different. Carbon frames need wider strips than aluminum.
Don't worry about getting too much, you will use it on the next bike and it's cheap in bulk anyways.

Last bike I got (Extreme): 
2" X 5 feet
6" X 8 feet
Large Specialized Enduro 29 Carbon, that's as big as they get.


----------



## Ann13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the XPEL info. I already bought, received and applied my Crankskins! Yup, they do have some crazy thick stuff-- but I don't ride in any extreme conditions-- had an accident a few years ago and have been avoiding the crazy stuff ever since. I went with the Crankskins 8m kit. I still have some little frame patch pieces on my bike (they gave me years ago with my order) and they still look new!.. so does my bike-- which I am selling the frame to upgrade, finally!! LOVE that new bike smell!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Are you coming out?

Are you into sniffing bikes? They might have a group for that.


----------



## Lynkss (Jan 18, 2018)

Digging up an old thread just to express my feelings regarding the price of "ISC Helicopter-OG Surface Guard Tape (8 mil Outdoor Grade): 2 in. x 30 ft." in Europe ! (I'm from Belgium). First of all it's sold only on amazon.co.uk and secondly, for the exact same product and length: 62 dollars !! (delivery included). What a shame. Can't even talk about 3M product as it is not sold at all.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a bit pricey. I have used both the 3M and the ISC tape and I can't tell the difference. That 30" roll will do several bikes easily, prolly three of them completely.


----------



## joxong (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the XPEL suggestion, I think I'll giving them a shot for my next bike. Probably going to use the Armor for downtube & chainstay, then Ultimate Plus for the rest.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I would not bother with automotive vinyl films. I purchased some of this to protect the frame from abrasion of cable housings and the tailgate pad on my truck. While it seems to hold up ok for cable housings, one trip on the tailgate pad and it sawed right through the vinyl film.

I'm now using UHMW tape which has a higher abrasion rating than steel.

Gonna have to take a look at this helicopter tape. Is it polyethylene? UHMW is ultra high molecular weight polyethylene. I've used it for many industrial manufacturing applications. Good stuff


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

UHMW tape? 

I don't see this stuff has having the same properties as 'helicopter tape'. I have used UHMW tape in the aerospace industry primarily in areas that required non-stick low friction surface similar to PTFE (Teflon) but with much higher abrasion resistance than PTFE.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Shamis said:


> I would not bother with automotive vinyl films.


I don't think anyone suggests vinyl. Most clear films are made of polyurethane or other polymers. They come in different thicknesses and qualities. You can get the thicker tapes and pay in added weight. Like I said above a complete wrap was about half a pound, so it's definitely a consideration.

I have a city bike that is 10 years old, the frame is always leaned on metal sign posts, parking meters, trees, whatever I can lock it to. the tape has some wear, but still intact. the paint underneath is still good. The only way I damaged tapes on a bike is a hard crash, and even then you have to hit something directly. Hard plastic knee pads don't bother the tape much.


----------



## Goldenbikerman (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried a matt tape over a bike with a gloss finish? I'm purchasing one of those high gloss black bikes and just don't necessarily like the gloss finish. One of the whole bike custom cut (expensive) finishes might just solve the problem. Would this look wonky?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Goldenbikerman said:


> Has anyone tried a matt tape over a bike with a gloss finish? I'm purchasing one of those high gloss black bikes and just don't necessarily like the gloss finish. One of the whole bike custom cut (expensive) finishes might just solve the problem. *Would this look wonky?*


It would look like a shiny frame with a matte protection kit on it.

If you don't like the look of your frame, change it. Have it painted or even lightly sand it to dull the shine. Just understand you will lower its value by doing so, but there's value in making it your own and enjoying/appreciating your bike.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Goldenbikerman said:


> Has anyone tried a matt tape over a bike with a gloss finish? I'm purchasing one of those high gloss black bikes and just don't necessarily like the gloss finish. One of the whole bike custom cut (expensive) finishes might just solve the problem. Would this look wonky?


I suspect this may backfire. Among other things, it may end up showing the film edges and amplifying the 5-10% of the frame that the film does not cover.

Go on Ride Wrap's site. See if they have a "tailored kit" for your bike. Then call or email Callum at Ride Wrap and ask him for his opinion. He's a great guy with arguably the best product out there right now. If nothing else, he will give you straight advice.

PS - I applied a matte tailored kit to my Druid, and a gloss tailored kit to my Honzo. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Goldenbikerman (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts. I will contact Callum at RideWrap and get his opinion. They were one of the only two companies that I know that are doing die cut or "tailored Kits" for the bikes.


----------



## wo86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi, I'm also looking for matte protection tape for my matte black bike.

XPEL shipping would cost me a lot as I'm in Belgium. Regarding Rhino Tape (ebay; amazon (+reviews)), I read very mixed reviews.

Is there a matte protection tape that is actually good in terms of thickness (especially for downtube stone protection), matte look, installation, durability and optionally removal (if required at all) and can easily be purchased in Europe?


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Just get this stuff: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VWC3BZV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cut to fit.

It's .008" thick. If you want more thickness, put on more layers.

No tape is going to look great on a matte frame. Just the way it is.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

wo86 said:


> Is there a matte protection tape that is actually good in terms of thickness (especially for downtube stone protection), matte look, installation, durability and optionally removal (if required at all) and can easily be purchased in Europe?


Shelter Tape ® for the downtube. It's extra thick and self healing. Not sure if it's considered matte, but it does its job very well, which is more important.

I used 3M vehicle film on the rest of my bike. Total pain in the ass, and time consuming, if you make templates to get clean look with full coverage. Next time I would just order a precut frame kit, like Invisaframe.

I think it ended up costing me almost the same amount of money, but a hell of a lot more time. I spent hours every day for more than a week, making templates with painters tape, transferring that to construction paper, then cutting out the film, then applying the film. It looks great, but what a pain.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

d365 said:


> Shelter Tape ® for the downtube. It's extra thick and self healing. Not sure if it's considered matte, but it does its job very well, which is more important.
> 
> I used 3M vehicle film on the rest of my bike. Total pain in the ass, and time consuming, if you make templates to get clean look with full coverage. Next time I would just order a precut frame kit, like Invisaframe.
> 
> I think it ended up costing me almost the same amount of money, but a hell of a lot more time. I spent hours every day for more than a week, making templates with painters tape, transferring that to construction paper, then cutting out the film, then applying the film. It looks great, but what a pain.


Yep, I'm in this same dilemma, not looking forward to a do it yourself cut to fit. I called about a kit from Ride Wrap and they don't make one for my model bike yet. I didn't know about invisaframe, I'll be checking with them tomorrow for a kit.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

d365 said:


> I used 3M vehicle film on the rest of my bike. Total pain in the ass, and time consuming, if you make templates to get clean look with full coverage. Next time I would just order a precut frame kit, like Invisaframe.
> 
> I think it ended up costing me almost the same amount of money, but a hell of a lot more time. I spent hours every day for more than a week, making templates with painters tape, transferring that to construction paper, then cutting out the film, then applying the film. It looks great, but what a pain.


Same here. After doing many bikes over the years DIY to perfection, on my last bike I gave up and got Ride Wrap kit. Its $100 compared to around $30 DIY, but the huge amount of time saved makes it a no brainer IMO, even if you price your time in minimum wage.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

d365 said:


> I think it ended up costing me almost the same amount of money, but a hell of a lot more time. I spent hours every day for more than a week, making templates with painters tape, transferring that to construction paper, then cutting out the film, then applying the film. It looks great, but what a pain.


I cut to fit and it's not a problem. Just keep it wet while cutting it and you can make it however you want. I eyeball a section, cut it roughly, then stick it on. If there's some extra, I cut it off.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

TylerVernon said:


> I cut to fit and it's not a problem. Just keep it wet while cutting it and you can make it however you want. I eyeball a section, cut it roughly, then stick it on. If there's some extra, I cut it off.


Yeah... I bet mine looks tighter.  I went 110% OCD on it, once I committed to making templates. There's barely a spec of paint on the entire bike that's not perfectly covered in wrap, and you have to look really close to see a seam. It's got more coverage than the pre cut stuff you order. I also have the templates if I ever need to replace a section, but I would never do it like that again. ever.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I just ordered a kit through Invisaframe. Take the hassle out of cutting it myself. Pricey but worth it if it avoids a headache.


----------

